#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Which are the advantages and disadvantages of mobile marketing?

## Bhavya

Mobile marketing is a multi-channel online marketing approach to reaching target consumers through their smartphones, tablets or other mobile devices via emails, websites, SMS, social media, MMS, and mobile apps. Mobile marketing changes the way of peoples engagement with the brands.

Can you guys list down the advantages and disadvantages of mobile marketing?

----------

